

Ask HN: How Many Programming Languages Can iOS Apps Be Written In? - tronium

I know about Swift, O-C, C, C  , and maybe even C# utilizing Unity for iOS, however, is it possible to write native iOS apps in even more languages? For instance, would there be a way to run Python or Ruby-based apps?
======
dottrap
Yes. Lua, JavaScript, Ruby
([http://www.rubymotion.com](http://www.rubymotion.com)), Java, C#, and pretty
much any language that can talk to C (that's almost all of them) and embed and
disable JIT (harder for some).

It doesn't mean it's easy to write an app though because you need to make a
bridge to C and Obj-C. The languages above, people have already done so
through varying techniques.

------
zimpenfish
I believe Kivy (
[http://kivy.org/docs/gettingstarted/intro.html](http://kivy.org/docs/gettingstarted/intro.html)
) is Python and can deploy to iOS (although it looks like a horrible faff -
[http://kivy.org/docs/guide/packaging-
ios.html](http://kivy.org/docs/guide/packaging-ios.html) )

------
adamredwoods
although a small user base, Monkey-x is quite fun (and compiles to native
iOS!):

[http://www.monkey-x.com](http://www.monkey-x.com)

------
Xangis
Xamarin gives partial Visual Basic support along with full support for C#.

------
deanfranks
C++ or Delphi (pascal) via Embarcadero

